# Cold Steel Cheap Shot



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

I ordered a 10pk of these to try out on small game. Has anyone else tried these? I take it they are pretty new. 





Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 25, 2008)

Just saw them myself. Post up your results

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Impressive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMANCAN (Apr 7, 2009)

Pretty crazy "Made from space-age polymer" A plastic broadhead lol


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

I received them a while back. Honestly they aren't very sharp. May work for small game. I pushed one through some card board and the tip bent too much for my liking. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If a broadhead isn't sharp don't use it on deer size game...you want that sucker shaving sharp.

Thanks for the info and update.

TH


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Send me your address in a PM trout hunter I'll send you a few to tryout. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

